# Just for fun - Diabetes playlist!



## Sprogladite (Sep 26, 2017)

Now playing:

I'm going down - Bruce Springsteen
When I'm up I can't come down - Great Big Sea
Straight Lines - Silverchair
Flying high again - Ozzy Osbourne
This is a low - Blur

Laughing way too hard.  Feel free to contribute to the list!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2017)

Way Down - Elvis 






Down Down - Status Quo


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 26, 2017)

Quit your low down ways - the hollies


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 26, 2017)

8 Miles High - The Byrds
Sugar Sugar- The Archies
The jelly baby song - various artists


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 26, 2017)

x


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 26, 2017)

Needles and pins - the searchers


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 26, 2017)

Needles - System of a Down


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 26, 2017)

x


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 26, 2017)

Dazed and confused - Led Zeppelin

LOL this has been me many a time haha!


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 26, 2017)

Shanks & Bigfoot - Sweet Like Chocolate x


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sweet Hitchhiker - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Sweetest thing - U2
Bad blood - Neil Sedaka
Blood like lemonade - Morcheeba
Blood sugar sex magik - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

Sorry, just going through my MP3 player!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2017)

Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 26, 2017)

Sweet dreams - Eurythmics
Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
Sweet child o mind - Guns'n'roses
Burning down the house - talking heads
Sit down - James


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 26, 2017)

Dizzy - Tommy Roe or Vic Reeves & Wonderstuff


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 26, 2017)

Down on Terminal Street - BeBop deLuxe


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 26, 2017)

The tide is high - Blondie
High hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 26, 2017)

Spike in my veins - Korn (who I saw live last month and were amazing! Didn't play this though lol)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 26, 2017)

Shake it off - Taylor Swift


----------



## Flower (Sep 26, 2017)

Life is a rollercoaster- Ronan Keating
The only way is up- Yazz and the plastic population


----------



## Ditto (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm bookmarking this thread so I can play the tunes!  Shame they're not all playable. Dunno how you do that, s'clever.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## trophywench (Sep 27, 2017)

A REALLY old one I thought of immediately as just last night we were actually talking about Freddie Frinton when Pete accidentally put a right angled bend in his cigarette!

Sugar in the Morning - apparently by the McGuire Sisters - however I do know Perry Como sang it and I also thought Alma Cogan ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> A REALLY old one I thought of immediately as just last night we were actually talking about Freddie Frinton when Pete accidentally put a right angled bend in his cigarette!
> 
> Sugar in the Morning - apparently by the McGuire Sisters - however I do know Perry Como sang it and I also thought Alma Cogan ?


Eee, I remember Freddie Frinton! 'Meet the Wife' with Thora Hird!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 27, 2017)

For the newly diagnosed that get conflicting information:

ELO - Confusion
The Smiths - Panic.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 27, 2017)

Don't bring me down - ELO
Living on the edge - Aerosmith
Sweet emotion - Aerosmith
Brown sugar - Rolling stones
Beast of burden - Rolling stones
In my darkest hour - Megadeth


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 27, 2017)

What have I done to deserve this? - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Amigo (Sep 27, 2017)

‘Everybody hurts sometimes!’ R.E.M.

‘Needlegun’ - Hawkwind


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 27, 2017)

Survivor - Destiny's Child


----------



## trophywench (Sep 27, 2017)

(As sung to mis-placed insulin pen)

I can't go on without you - The Drifters

- the line 'Oh my darling - hear my plea - please come back to me!'  and  'Alone and in the gloom of my lonely room I hold (a) handkerchief and smell your sweet perfume'  seem appropriate!


----------



## khskel (Sep 27, 2017)

Down in the tube station at midnight - The Jam


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2017)

what a fabulous thread


----------



## khskel (Sep 27, 2017)

Sugar me - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## khskel (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2017)

An Endless Sky of Honey - Kate Bush


----------



## Amigo (Sep 27, 2017)

A rush of blood to the head - Coldplay


Too much blood - The Rolling Stones


Just a test - Beastie Boys


(And how I feel about diabetes)    You’re the Devil in Disguise! - Elvis Presley


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Bobby Gillespie isn't singing about blood sugar highs. Nevertheless great song from Screamadelica.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 27, 2017)

Muse - Hyper music


----------



## stephknits (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## stephknits (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2017)

Blueberry Hill ~ Fats Domino
I'm walking ~ Fats Domino
Its Four in the Morning ~ Faron Young 
Always on my Mind ~ Willie Nelson
I walk the Line ~ Johnny Cash
Welcome to my World ~ Jim Reeves
I Fall to Pieces ~ Patsy Cline
If I Could Turn Back the Hands of Time ~ R Kelly


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 28, 2017)

Blur - She's So High
Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy
Boz Scaggs - Lowdown
Byrds - Eight Miles High
Charlatans - How High
Cocteau Twins - Sugar Hiccup


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 28, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sweet child o mind - Guns'n'roses


Sweet child o' *MINE*

http://sheets-piano.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/GunsnRoses-Sweet-Child-Of-Mine.pdf


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 28, 2017)

UP&DOWN


'a Pizza





And of course http://www.zucchero.it/eng/ Zucchero Fornaciari


----------



## Ljc (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks I’m loving this thread


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 28, 2017)

My ever changing moods - Style Council (especially when hypo, lol!)


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 28, 2017)

Because I got high - Afro man 

Ladadadadadaaaaa


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Because I got high - Afro man
> 
> Ladadadadadaaaaa


Haha! Good one


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

Take me higher - Diana Ross


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 28, 2017)

Born this way- Lady Gaga

Dodgy genes have snared lots of us


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

Sugar, we're going down - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 28, 2017)

My resistance is low - Elvis Costello


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 28, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> Sweet child o' *MINE*
> 
> http://sheets-piano.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/GunsnRoses-Sweet-Child-Of-Mine.pdf




Well spotted, I hadn't noticed that lol!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

Have we had 'Low' by Flo Rida?


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 28, 2017)

Sugar - System of a Down

Classic


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

Cold Sweat - the Sugar Cubes


----------



## khskel (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## khskel (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## khskel (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## khskel (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 29, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


>



Hahaha! That one has got  me laughing at my desk this morning!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 29, 2017)

I will survive! Gloria Gayner


----------



## Jonathan_15Jan1969 (Sep 29, 2017)

One of my old hypo symptoms.


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Chocolate girl - Deacon Blue
Pour some sugar on me - Def Leppard 
the never ending why - Placebo


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Come undone - Robbie Williams
Changes - Bowie
Rebel rebel - Bowie
Once in a lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Red right hand - Nick Cave
Let me down Easy - Paulo Nutini

The Crunch - the Rah Band
Popcorn - 
Don't know why - Norah Jones
heartbeat - Enrique Iglesias
Rebel Yell - Billy Idol


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

You can't always get what you want - Rolling Stones
Sin, sin, sin - Robbie Williams


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Candy man - Christina Aguilera
Everything changes - take that
Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps - Mari Wilson
Fall at your feet - Crowded House
Four seasons in one day - Crowded House
I (can't get no) satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
Days like this - Van Morrison
Did ye get healed - Van Morrison
In a broken dream - Thunder
Lady Marmalade - Labelle


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

As a mere observer of and carer for a diabetic and reading the forums, this goes some way to explaining diabetes from an onlooker.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 29, 2017)

Dance yourself dizzy - liquid gold


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 29, 2017)

Duelling with my bgls!


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Good ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple

My boy Lollipop - ?


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 29, 2017)

Bad Medicine - Bonjovi
Jagged little pill - Alanis Morisette
here I go again - Whitesnake


----------



## nickinwarwick (Sep 30, 2017)

I've been trying to find the words for my first 'hello' post in the newbies section. But instead I'll make my first post some Slowdive...


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Second Hand People ~ Bee Gees
It Doesn't Matter Anymore ~ Buddy Holly
Crying, Waiting, Hoping ~ Buddy Holly
When The Going Gets Tough ~ Boyzone
I'm Fragile, Handle with Care ~ Barry White
Devil Doll (our own DF!) ~ Roy Orbison
It's Now or Never ~ Elvis, the King.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Abba ~ I Have a Dream


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Under Pressure


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

.....and Heroines


----------



## trophywench (Sep 30, 2017)

Seeing David Bowies 'Heroes' just made me think.

For the newly diagnosed or eg anyone starting a pump etc -

David Bowie - Changes 

LOL


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 30, 2017)

Classic bigbeat from a classic album by the Chemical Brothers.  Play loud.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Sweet Escape


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 30, 2017)

Raspberry beret - Prince
Temptation - Diana Krall
Baby did a bad, bad thing - Chris Isaac
Fever - Peggy Lee
All day and all of the night - the Kinks
It's not unusual - Tom Jones


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 30, 2017)

Sweet kind of something - Beulah
Feelin' the same way - Norah Jones


----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Seabreeze (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Seabreeze said:


>


This takes me back a few years Seabreeze, thanks for sharing x


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Bacon Fat!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 30, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Down on Terminal Street - BeBop deLuxe


That's a bit of an obscure one Mikey. Are you perhaps a fan of the massively underrated Bill Nelson? I'm not sure what Terminal Street has to do with being diabetic though.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 30, 2017)

It's just the "down" bit, Chris. Bill Nelson is my favourite guitarist, BeBop my favourite band.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 30, 2017)

If you buy all of their albums on CD and stack them vertically on a shelf in chronological order, Bebop-Deluxe is spelled out horizontally on the spines. I really like the live version of Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> If you buy all of their albums on CD and stack them vertically on a shelf in chronological order, Bebop-Deluxe is spelled out horizontally on the spines. I really like the live version of Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape.


@Chris Hobson ~ This one's for you!


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

You just have to watch this young lad!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 30, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Chris Hobson ~ This one's for you!


Wonderful. Thanks for that. Look at all the middle aged baldies in the audience. In the seventies there used to be half hour long extracts from Bebop-Deluxe concerts on Yorkshire Television. I remember being really impressed when Nelson tweaked one of the keys on his guitar while talking to the audience between songs. Think about that, he could tell that one of his strings was slightly flat while he was playing the previous song, he knew which string it was and how much to tweak it to get it back in tune.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 30, 2017)

wirralass said:


> You just have to watch this young lad!


That song is very difficult to sing because the key keeps changing all the time.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> That song is very difficult to sing because the key keeps changing all the time.


I saw Vince Mira on a US talk show with Ellie ? He was only sixteen at the time. When his voice broke he found he could sing deeper and as he'd always been a fan of Johnny Cash he started to sing more of his songs. He said he didn't need to impersonate him as his voice naturally sounded like JC's. If you close your eyes when listening to him, he could be mistaken for Johnny Cash ~ well I think so!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 30, 2017)

Something slightly different with these as all feature a member who has diabetes.

Eighties glam metal with Poison featuring lead singer Bret Michaels diagnosed T1 aged 6.





Up to date with the classic soft rock of Haim.  Eldest of the Haim sisters, Este (bass and vocals), was diagnosed T1 aged 14.





Drummer Brad Wilk of Rage Against the Machine and Audioslave was diagnosed T1 aged 28/29.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

2 years: A Diabetes Song.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Santa Claus Gave Me Diabetes


----------



## Flower (Sep 30, 2017)

Thompson Twins - Doctor ! doctor ! can't you see I'm burning, burning.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 1, 2017)

CONAN. Disturbed "The Sound of Silence" ~ As in my long nights of insomnia!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2017)

Stranglers "Always the Sun" puts me in a good mood


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 2, 2017)

CRAZY ~ Me trying to control my Diabetes!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 2, 2017)

Thirst & water!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 2, 2017)

Water water everywhere....


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 3, 2017)

Shakin' All Over


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 3, 2017)

Parody of Jealous ~ Low Blood Sugar


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 3, 2017)

When you get asked dumb questions about diabetes:-

Dumb, Dumb - Red Velvet

There ain't half been some clever b'stards - Ian Dury and the Blockheads


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 4, 2017)

I Need a Miracle




 a Miracle


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 4, 2017)

It's my Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 4, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> It's my Life - Bon Jovi


Sprogladite.......


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 4, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Sprogladite.......
> View attachment 4884


Eventually! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 4, 2017)

END OF THE LINE.


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 6, 2017)

Sweat - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 6, 2017)

Fever - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 6, 2017)

Shaking through - R.E.M


----------



## Ingressus (Oct 6, 2017)

Wilco A shot in the arm


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 6, 2017)

Dignity - Deacon Blue


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 12, 2017)

IF I COULD TURN BACK THE HANDS OF TIME.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 12, 2017)

BLUEBERRY hill.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

wirralass said:


>


WL...what on earth are you doing up at this time of the morning?


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

SOMETHING IS HAPPENING!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

HELP!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

HOLD ON TIGHT......


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

Lollipop - the Chordettes


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

the Sweetest Taboo - Sade


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Water water everywhere....



gosh you dig some stuff up WL


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

not forgetting the bands and singers:-
Hot Chocolate
Sweet
Sugarbabes
Spice Girls
Shakin' Stevens
Bananarama
The Jam

Lady Gaga - for the times you feel quite gaga!


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

Neneh Cherry
the Lemonheads


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

the Banana Splits 
Blackstone Cherry


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

Whisky in the Jar - Thin Lizzy
Orange Crush - R.E.M


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 18, 2017)

Seabreeze said:


> gosh you dig some stuff up WL


Haha! More to come Seabreeze ~ I'm on a nostalgic roll!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2017)

Sweet Talker - Richard Thompson


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 18, 2017)

Sublime trip hop.


----------



## nickinwarwick (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 24, 2017)

Just for the fun of It!


----------



## Carolg (Nov 24, 2017)

Seabreeze said:


> not forgetting the bands and singers:-
> Hot Chocolate
> Sweet
> Sugarbabes
> ...


Add on Marmalade


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 24, 2017)

Just for you @Carolg


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 25, 2017)

Great video on this one.


----------

